# Andere Betriebssysteme > Virtuelle Maschinen und Emulatoren >  VirtualBox - Kritischer Fehler bei Programmstart

## Data2006

Moin zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem beim Start von VirtualBox.

Beim Programmstart erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:



```
Das COM-Objekt für VirtualBox konnte nicht erzeugt werden.

Die Anwendung wird nun beendet.



Document is empty.

Location: '/home/heiko/.config/VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml', line 1 (0), column 1.

/home/vbox/tinderbox/ubuntu20.04-amd64-build-VBox-6.1/svn/src/VBox/Main/src-server/VirtualBoxImpl.cpp[740] (nsresult VirtualBox::init()).

Fehlercode: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Komponente: VirtualBoxWrap
Interface: IVirtualBox {d0a0163f-e254-4e5b-a1f2-011cf991c38d}
Callee: IVirtualBoxClient {d2937a8e-cb8d-4382-90ba-b7da78a74573}
```

Die Datei VirtualBox.xml ist vorhanden, ist aber leer. Eine Datei VirtualBox.xml-prev ist da und ist nicht leer (5,6 kB). Der Ordner /home/vbox ist ebenfalls nicht (mehr) vorhanden:



```
heiko@Worf:~$ ls -la /home
insgesamt 12
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 Jul  5  2018 .
drwxr-xr-x 28 root  root  4096 Mär  6  2022 ..
drwxr-xr-x 61 heiko heiko 4096 Dez  2 15:28 heiko
heiko@Worf:~$
```

Wie kann ich mein VirtualBox reparieren ohne meine VM's zu verlieren?

Ich hatte als letztes eine VM Win7 gestartet. Die wurde dann mit ner Fehlermeldung wegen Speicherplatz angehalten. Genaue Fehlermeldung dazu habe ich sicherlich nicht zur Verfügung. Wozu die auch aufschreiben wenn es sonst lief?!

Wie immer lieben Dank,
Heiko

PS: Habe Ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Und VirtualBox 6.1 (glaube .73)

----------


## DrunkenFreak

Die VMs haben eine eigene Konfigurationsdatei. Du kannst sie also nicht verlieren. Du musst sie im Zweifel also nur wieder hinzufügen.

Ich würde tatsächlich die Datei VirtualBox.xml mit VirtualBox.xml-prev überschreiben und dann nochmal probieren. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch VirtualBox nochmal komplett neu installieren.

----------


## Data2006

Danke, es scheint geklappt zu haben mit der genannten Datei. Muß aber die VM's alle einzeln hinzufügen. Habe mal angefangen. Andere Reihenfolge als zu Beginn - aber egal.
Fedora 36 läuft nicht. Da kommt ne Fehlermeldung. Mache ich evtl. neu. 2 weitere VM's scheinen aber zu laufen.

LG
Heiko

----------

